# Curso facil para programar PIC



## Cerone (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola gente, les escribo para preguntar si alguno no sabe de algun curso, apunte o manual para aprender a programar PIC, pero que lo pueda entender alguien sin conocimientos de programacion (YO, jeje).
Muchas gracias
SEBAS


----------



## Braulio (Dic 16, 2006)

ss
ss
Minitutorial de uC PIC16F877A del foro Robots Perú.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 16, 2006)

Yep, NO HAY NADA como aprender practicando; comienza por algo no tan complicado como esto:
http://www.geocities.com/nozomsite/pic6.htm


----------



## Cerone (Dic 17, 2006)

Gracias gente, vamos a ver que sale.
Muchas gracias


----------



## dabopeyton (Abr 20, 2011)

buenas, expertos en la materia en programacion necesito ayuda para programar un teclado hexadecimal pero lo quiero manejar con el puerto b y un display 7 segmento en el puerto C del pic, y en el puerto D conectar 4 leds en los bits menos significativos. apenas me inicializo en esto es apenas mi primera practica lo veo muy complejo, ya que es apenas es la primera practica y ni eh visto clase teorica estado leyendo tutorial de proton y proteus, El micro q uso es el PIC 16f877 y lo estoy programando en proton. quien tenga algo parecido o por lo menos ideas del teclado 4x4, por favor necesito ayuda de como lograrlo,


----------

